# King Salmon Steampunk



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Promise, this is the last one for a while must get back to real work. 

25" King salmon Steampunk salmon out of Baltic birch Had a big scar in the wood by the gills once carving was complete, but does not seem to distract from the overall steampunkyness….

Thanks for looking


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent, as usual, Scott! The scar fits, I think.

David


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Hahaha, nice how you can see the gears through the ribs.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Another amazing outcome . Great paint job Scott


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree with David, the scar doesn't detract from the overall look of the project and it fits into the steampunk theme.

Great paint job as always, really helps add to that steampunk fell.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You definitely have the hang of this Genre, another great looking project.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Fantastic, Scott! Like Doug said, you own this concept. 
Personally I think the scar adds character.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Fantastic, Scott! Like Doug said, you own this concept.
> Personally I think the scar adds character.


ok than I think I did the scar on purpose... ...yeah that's it.. I planned it that way..


----------

